# whopper on the chag



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Finally off the snide..Its gotta be my personal best
tight lines Ironfish


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ha-nice! It was indeed a tough day on Chag... At least for myself and everyone I talked to in 2 different sections of river.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey where did you get that picture thats my great great grandfather..... :]


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a cool old pic


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

MadMax1 said:


> Ha-nice! It was indeed a tough day on Chag... At least for myself and everyone I talked to in 2 different sections of river.


If it was'nt for this bad boy I would agree ha...It seems that the big rain event that we all convinced ourselves was going to bring that huge push of fish didnt happen, well the rain happened but the fish didnt get the memo.the Chagrin of late seems to start with alot of little bumps in numbers..still a good day on the river.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Hey where did you get that picture thats my great great grandfather..... :]


From reddit "oldskoolcool" Its a ocean run salmon from a scandinavian country.Caught it on his pin lol.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

The person above me caught one on the Chagrin. Handled it horribly, absolutely horribly. Kept it out of the water on the bank for at least a minute then literally kicked it back into the water. It floated belly up downstream to me, where I spent 10 minutes trying to revive it. I then asked the man if he wanted the fish, he said no, so I took it home. I'm not one of those people who minds if people keep a fish every now and then, but if one releases a fish one needs to do all they can to ensure it has the best chance of survival after release.


----------

